# Add me to the list of People that are staying.



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

I'm staying! I still believe in CigarLive and PUFF. I have a lot more I could say but its petty and won't help anything. Just wanted to start a positive thread


----------



## Diana (Feb 13, 2007)

I second that! I'm riding the postive tread with you.


----------



## shroom91 (Mar 17, 2008)

i don't want to be put on any list or have to chose i come or go it's nobody business but mind. people has forgot what it is all about people getting together and smoke and shoot the $hit and not about bitching and moaning and if you don't like your toes to be step on then wear steel toes and quite wearing feelings on your sleeve


----------



## Tampadave (Oct 17, 2008)

Hey, 

I'm a n00b here so my opinion probably won't mean squat to you senior members. But I just wanted to say, I am an admin on 2 forums and run 2 podcasts, this stuff takes alot of work, so plz. just cut the guys some slack and see what the final result is, before you rush to judgement. 

Will puff.com be perfect, probably not, but it will still be a place you can come and hang with your friends, communicate, set up meets, bomb each other, and have fun. I have been a member to a ton of different forums and communities with subjects ranging from gaming to cars, and this community is far above ANYTHING I have come across on the web. So before you do something you may regret in the long run, just chill and see what the new community grows into. It might just be a good thing.


----------



## Diana (Feb 13, 2007)

shroom91 said:


> i don't want to be put on any list or have to chose i come or go it's nobody business but mind. people has forgot what it is all about people getting together and smoke and shoot the $hit and not about bitching and moaning and if you don't like your toes to be step on then wear steel toes and quite wearing feelings on your sleeve


I agree. It is about getting together, smoking, and most importantly RELAXING.eace:


----------



## Diana (Feb 13, 2007)

Tampabaycigarradio said:


> Hey,
> 
> I'm a n00b here so my opinion probably won't mean squat to you senior members. But I just wanted to say, I am an admin on 2 forums and run 2 podcasts, this stuff takes alot of work, so plz. just cut the guys some slack and see what the final result is, before you rush to judgement.
> 
> Will puff.com be perfect, probably not, but it will still be a place you can come and hang with your friends, communicate, set up meets, bomb each other, and have fun. I have been a member to a ton of different forums and communities with subjects ranging from gaming to cars, and this community is far above ANYTHING I have come across on the web. So before you do something you may regret in the long run, just chill and see what the new community grows into. It might just be a good thing.


Thank you so much for your positive comments. I highly respect your point of view since you know what it is all about. Keeping an open mind makes you a better person in the end. Judging a book by its cover doesn't help anyone. Thanks Dave!!!!:amen:


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Speaking of relaxing I need a cigar! Think I will smoke one on the way to work tonight. One made here in the good ole U.S.A. An El Titan.


----------



## Diana (Feb 13, 2007)

Sounds good!


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

tx_tuff said:


> Speaking of relaxing I need a cigar! Think I will smoke one on the way to work tonight. One made here in the good ole U.S.A. An El Titan.


Are the El Titans any good Frank?


----------



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)

*Should I Stay Or Should I Go*


----------



## Tampadave (Oct 17, 2008)

I pulled two of my last ones out of my humi today. I still have the La Gloria Cubana and Hoyo dark sumatra smokinj sent me, I am saving them for the Cigar Heritage Festival Saturday. I smoked the Saint Luis Rey that smokinj sent me on my way in to work, I have a Macanudo 1968 for the trip home. 

Payday tomorrow, I'll get to pick up a few for the weekend (probably some more Edge) Woohoo !!!!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Yes the El Titan is good, have only smoked one of the 5 pack I bought from cigar monkey. Its made in Miami from Nicaraguan tobacco, and taste like it!


----------



## CGARMAN23 (May 16, 2008)

smokinj said:


> Are the El Titans any good Frank?


They are a full body smoke but very good.


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

I'll be here. I have too much fun. I'll probably order a shirt too. I think leaving doesn't hurt Puff as much as it leaves us without another friend. For the most part We are the websites, not the name on the page. I'll miss those of you that leave. I do wish you all the best though and I hope you'll reconsider.


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

CGARMAN23 said:


> They are a full body smoke but very good.


 I need to pick some up then


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

tx_tuff said:


> Yes the El Titan is good, have only smoked one of the 5 pack I bought from cigar monkey. Its made in Miami from Nicaraguan tobacco, and taste like it!


sounds good Frank


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

tx_tuff said:


> Yes the El Titan is good, have only smoked one of the 5 pack I bought from cigar monkey. Its made in Miami from Nicaraguan tobacco, and taste like it!



Sounds good,I like Miami mades


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

I was just about to say I answered it LOL


----------



## drac (Feb 3, 2004)

I think some people forget we are guests of the man who owns the forums. This is not technically a public place and we are guests and maybe should act as such. If you do not like your neighbor do not go to his party, otherwise put your differences aside and bring the chicken wings. Good luck finding a forum where you can say whatever you want when you want. I have been admin on other forums and it sucks! It is a thankless job and playing referre between grown men and women is perplexing. Voicing your opinion respectfully is one thing but questioning the integrity of the staff is another. Hell, if you did that in my home or shop you would be out on your ass. So anyhow, thanks to the owner and admin on this site. I appreciate the pleasure of being a guest at your home.


----------



## cdowden3691 (Nov 13, 2007)

Man, go out of town for a few weeks and BAM, get out the bottle of Tobassco. I'm reminded of the whole giving birth thing where I had to say; "Take a deeeeep breath and relax a bit honey". 

If we wanna be pissed of about something, bring up the economy, the fricken stock market, people losing their jobs, etc. This is a place of refuge from all that real life crap.

Time for a stogie and some relaxation with my CL friends!


----------



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

cdowden3691 said:


> Man, go out of town for a few weeks and BAM, get out the bottle of Tobassco. I'm reminded of the whole giving birth thing where I had to say; "Take a deeeeep breath and relax a bit honey".
> 
> If we wanna be pissed of about something, bring up the economy, the fricken stock market, people losing their jobs, etc. This is a place of refuge from all that real life crap.
> 
> Time for a stogie and some relaxation with my CL friends!


Man I couldnt of said this better myself!

Well said!

j


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

I am here to stay and will help out with as much as I can.


----------



## cruisin66stang (Jan 5, 2008)

I'm here to stay and enjoy socializing with my friends.


----------



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I am going to stick it out for a while and see what happens


----------



## drac (Feb 3, 2004)

joncaputo said:


> I am going to stick it out for a while and see what happens


Haha, thats the spirit Jon. From one business owner to another, thanks brother from this outlet for us to visit and discuss our passion for cigars.


----------



## SMOKING HANDSOME DUDE (May 24, 2007)

I have made a lot of friends here. We don't always agree on everything but that's the great thing about this board it is more than just agreeing on issues. Glad I am part of this board and that I can contribute.


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Thats the thing I love most about being an American,If I dont like wants going on I can take my toys and move to another sandbox.This isn't the only forum I visit and if I made to chose well we will cross that bridge when we come to it.


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

joncaputo said:


> I am going to stick it out for a while and see what happens


I'm still here, too :biggrin: You have more of an interest, though :hippie:

In the end, it's a cigar forum and I love the leaf. I may be a prick sometimes, but if I wasn't, how'd you know if I was around or not :closed_2:


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

happy1 said:


> If I dont like wants going on I can take my toys and move to another sandbox.


I peed in your sandbox, son :wazzapp:


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

JoeyBear said:


> I peed in your sandbox, son :wazzapp:


I buried something in yours ound:


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

JoeyBear said:


> I'm still here, too :biggrin: You have more of an interest, though :hippie:
> 
> In the end, it's a cigar forum and I love the leaf. I may be a prick sometimes, but if I wasn't, how'd you know if I was around or not :closed_2:


I still love to read your post. We are men and if we all agreed on everything it would be pretty boring. I am sticking around because I feel there is much more to accomplish. I still have a pipe dream that one day we will all Herf together. I will try like hell to make it happen even if I have to die trying.


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

happy1 said:


> I buried something in yours ound:


Ouch...touche' :eeek:

Good to see the same old smart asses are still kicking strong. At your age, Happy, don't tip over with the walker if you kick too hard :crutch:


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

Stogie said:


> I still love to read your post. We are men and if we all agreed on everything it would be pretty boring. I am sticking around because I feel there is much more to accomplish. I still have a pipe dream that one day we will all Herf together. I will try like hell to make it happen even if I have to die trying.


I'm really only staying 'cuz you owe me a port :rockon: Hell, if I haven't been sent to banned camp yet, I'm golden


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

JoeyBear said:


> Ouch...touche' :eeek:
> 
> Good to see the same old smart asses are still kicking strong. At your age, Happy, don't tip over with the walker if you kick too hard :crutch:


:tsk::tsk:


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

happy1 said:


> :tsk::tsk:


I WIN!!!!


----------



## luckyfitz13 (Apr 6, 2008)

Ill be here for the long haul, ....unless they start to charge a fee


----------



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

luckyfitz13 said:


> Ill be here for the long haul, ....unless they start to charge a fee


no fees..ever


----------



## Jcaprell (Jul 30, 2008)

I have always loved this forum. Well, always only being a few months but hell, I love it! While I was not happy to hear about the merger, I am mature enough not to get my panties (err... I mean boxers) in a bunch about it. While I still am not thrilled about it, I will stick around and see where this goes. For all I know, Puff.com could be the best thing since sliced bread! lol. I am keeping an open mind about this because in all honesty, I have faith that Daniel wont screw us all over! And I believe he would not have let Jon buy this forum unless it was in the best interest of all of us, not just him. So I will ride this out and make my decision once everything is all said and done!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

I'm not sure how to write this whithout getting banned or giving an warning.
I have done nothing but support Daniel and Jon. If you think i'm lying go back and check my posts. Alot of my friends are getting warnings and getting banned. these are not noobs. they are respected members of this board. i'm not sure what going on anymore and i'm trouibled by this. I don't want to go anywhere. i have spent many hours herfing with many members of this board and love this site. i don't want to go any away, i want to stay.


----------



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Happy to hear it Doogie. So long as we remain civil toward one another and keep things constructive this will be a great place to hang out with other botl


----------



## Jcaprell (Jul 30, 2008)

Doogie said:


> I'm not sure how to write this whithout getting banned or giving an warning.
> I have done nothing but support Daniel and Jon. If you think i'm lying go back and check my posts. Alot of my friends are getting warnings and getting banned. these are not noobs. they are respected members of this board. i'm not sure what going on anymore and i'm trouibled by this. I don't want to go anywhere. i have spent many hours herfing with many members of this board and love this site. i don't want to go any away, i want to stay.


I might get banned for this too, but I agree, there has been some very disturbing events as of late. I really hope this turns out to be a good thing in the end. I dont want this place to turn into something I can not be a part of. I will stick to my previous statement. I'll be here till I see fit to leave. And if I do leave, I will go quietly unlike some because I will still have some respect for those with higher authority than I.


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

I think it's time for a group hug.:grouphug: ound: ound: ound: ound:


----------



## Jcaprell (Jul 30, 2008)

I like group hugs !!...... umm... I mean, guns and sports.... hot girls.... and cars.. yeah fast cars.


----------



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Jcaprell said:


> I like group hugs !!...... umm... I mean, guns and sports.... hot girls.... and cars.. yeah fast cars.


hahaha

i needed a good laugh!
:amen:


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

joncaputo said:


> Happy to hear it Doogie. So long as we remain civil toward one another and keep things constructive this will be a great place to hang out with other botl


Interesting comment...I've read some un-civil things from people in the "management" reciently. Hope that stops...


----------



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

baboruger said:


> Interesting comment...I've read some un-civil things from people in the "management" reciently. Hope that stops...


it works both ways..my hopes are the same as yours


----------



## Jcaprell (Jul 30, 2008)

baboruger said:


> Interesting comment...I've read some un-civil things from people in the "management" reciently. Hope that stops...


Brent there have been plenty of un-civil things that have been said by people not in "management". Yes, I do believe some issues could have been handled better, however its not entirely the "managements" fault. There is always an instigator in any confrontation.


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

Jcaprell said:


> Brent there have been plenty of un-civil things that have been said by people not in "management". Yes, I do believe some issues could have been handled better, however its not entirely the "managements" fault. There is always an instigator in any confrontation.


I understand, but there is a way to stay above it all and not stoop to the same level. There are things that people who are managing a site or business should not stoop to...yes, it is a double standard, but it should be that way, if you are in charge you need to be above the fray.

I ref football, and if I responded to what a coach says to me the way that some here are, I would never ref another game again. You let it roll off your back. People are looking for conistancy and when the responses are not consistant, that causes issues.


----------



## Jcaprell (Jul 30, 2008)

baboruger said:


> I understand, but there is a way to stay above it all and not stoop to the same level. There are things that people who are managing a site or business should not stoop to...yes, it is a double standard, but it should be that way, if you are in charge you need to be above the fray.
> 
> I ref football, and if I responded to what a coach says to me the way that some here are, I would never ref another game again. You let it roll off your back. People are looking for conistancy and when the responses are not consistant, that causes issues.


Oh I completely agree. I was just pointing out that both parties are at fault.


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

I don't want to thread Jack ,but there seems to be a short fuse when someone says something remotely negative. alot of my friends are leaving the site and some are getting banned. this needs to stop. before long we wont have a site. i want to see this site grow. it just seems that noone cares that people are leaving
my appaligies to frank for thread jacking


----------



## luckyfitz13 (Apr 6, 2008)

So when does Jon bomb one of us?.....i mean its intimidating with all the veterans of CL

:leph:


----------



## luckyfitz13 (Apr 6, 2008)

.....PS sorry about the thread jack as well lol just wanted to lose the tension


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

baboruger said:


> Interesting comment...I've read some un-civil things from people in the "management" reciently. Hope that stops...


You are right Brent, I stepped over that line today, it is hard staying above board and I screwed up. I admit that. I'm sorry for doing it, but it happened. One thing I didn't do, at least I don't think I did was attack any one person. Either way I was wrong, and said I was out of line in that same thread.


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

tx_tuff said:


> You are right Brent, I stepped over that line today, it is hard staying above board and I screwed up. I admit that. I'm sorry for doing it, but it happened. One thing I didn't do, at least I don't think I did was attack any one person. Either way I was wrong, and said I was out of line in that same thread.


as long as the thread has been jacked. i will continue. 
the tempers have been flaring up. everybody needs to stay cool. that means everybody. please follow the rules of the site. we have always been able to speak our minds as long as it has been respectful. this needs to continue. giving warnings and banning people when the board is hot is not the way to go. i know everybody is mad. members having their board sold. Jon being peronaly attack for no reason is wrong. just please don't ban members and give warnings and deleting posts. cooler heads need to prevail. I ahve said this many times i'm not going anywhere,but recent happenings are making things difficult.


----------



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

just keep in mind mods/admins are humans too. we get heated - we dont like being attacked and we are doing our best and we will continue to do so.


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

joncaputo said:


> just keep in mind mods/admins are humans too. we get heated - we dont like being attacked and we are doing our best and we will continue to do so.


People are looking for conistancy and when the responses are not consistant, that causes issues.


----------



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

again we are all human and all in the same boat - if we all treat each other fairly and with honor i believe the rest will take care of itself.


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

thanks to Jon and the Mods for keeping this thread going. people need to get things off our chests


----------



## Jcaprell (Jul 30, 2008)

Everyone just shut up and smoke! lol thats my solution to life's problems that should not really be problems such as this. I think everyone needs a lesson in self control and respect. Not pointing out anyone in particular, but as a whole.

So go light a fine smoke and relax, all!

Jim, I agree. It is nice to vent from time to time.


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

Jcaprell said:


> Everyone just shut up and smoke! lol thats my solution to life's problems that should not really be problems such as this. I think everyone needs a lesson in self control and respect. Not pointing out anyone in particular, but as a whole.
> 
> So go light a fine smoke and relax, all!
> 
> Jim, I agree. It is nice to vent from time to time.


Josh

I'm smoking a good one in honor of CL tomorrow morning


----------



## shrtcrt (Jan 29, 2006)

joncaputo said:


> I am going to stick it out for a while and see what happens


Man I hope so!

After meeting Jon and having a good talk with Stogie, I told them I will wait and see what happens. Jon's wife Shari was really nice too. If you get a chance to talk to either of them, DO IT. They are really open about things. I expressed my concerns to Jon and he was very accepting of them. I also told him I will be around and see what happens. I think some of the thoughts he has are really good and could help the community. Worse thing that happens is it fails, but at least he is trying.

Lets all kick back, enjoy some fine cigars, fine beverages and good conversation.


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

shrtcrt said:


> Man I hope so!
> 
> After meeting Jon and having a good talk with Stogie, I told them I will wait and see what happens. Jon's wife Shari was really nice too. If you get a chance to talk to either of them, DO IT. They are really open about things. I expressed my concerns to Jon and he was very accepting of them. I also told him I will be around and see what happens. I think some of the thoughts he has are really good and could help the community. Worse thing that happens is it fails, but at least he is trying.
> 
> Lets all kick back, enjoy some fine cigars, fine beverages and good conversation.


Just had a long talk with Jon. good guy in my book. just put my mind at ease of todays happenings.


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Wow I can't believe all of this...lets just all relax and have a great cigar,,,this is supposed to be a place for us BOTL to get together and talk about cigars and whatever....I'm here for the long haul with everyone that stays on....I've had a great 4-5 months on here and would like to have many more


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

I am here to stay also... everything changes overtime so why not this site.. it is evolving.. and for the better, I believe!


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

Jcaprell said:


> I have always loved this forum. Well, always only being a few months but hell, I love it! While I was not happy to hear about the merger, I am mature enough not to get my panties (err... I mean boxers) in a bunch about it. While I still am not thrilled about it, I will stick around and see where this goes. For all I know, Puff.com could be the best thing since sliced bread! lol. I am keeping an open mind about this because in all honesty, I have faith that Daniel wont screw us all over! And I believe he would not have let Jon buy this forum unless it was in the best interest of all of us, not just him. So I will ride this out and make my decision once everything is all said and done!


Thank You,
I think alot of guys forget why I built CL. I built it for us, then it grew with the input from the *members*. Members are the reason it exist and I want it to be a place they enjoy. Another thing is I want it to be enjoyable when ever I log in too. That can only happen if it is a great place with positive people. Personally when I log in I want to talk cigars and shoot the *S*ugar *H*oney Iced *T*ea. I will protect our home and I am always loaded for Bear.


----------



## Saint Jimbob (Aug 21, 2008)

I have every intention of continuing to drop by.


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

azpostal said:


> Wow I can't believe all of this...lets just all relax and have a great cigar,,,this is supposed to be a place for us BOTL to get together and talk about cigars and whatever....I'm here for the long haul with everyone that stays on....I've had a great 4-5 months on here and would like to have many more


Well said! I've got enough stress and drama in my REAL life that I don't need it here. This is supposed to be FUN! Bottom line is that it's been a great community, I've made lots of friends and certainly hope it continues - but that's about it. Maybe some members can be hostile towards management and vice-versa but that's true in everything you do - people will always see things their way and not always agree. We're all adults - just deal with it and move on. The choice is yours.

As for me, I see no reason to jump ship. CL is the first forum that I have actually been active on and look forward to the future. Change is hard - but also inevitable - just roll with it...........or roll on.


----------



## Diana (Feb 13, 2007)

Doogie said:


> Just had a long talk with Jon. good guy in my book. just put my mind at ease of todays happenings.


Jim, I am so glad you spoke with Jon. It will work itself out. :thumb:


----------



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks for the support guys..it means a lot to me.. and believe me that the mod team, daniel and I are working very hard to make this a place we can all call home - or at least a home away from home


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

joncaputo said:


> Thanks for the support guys..it means a lot to me.. and believe me that the mod team, daniel and I are working very hard to make this a place we can all call home - or at least a home away from home


Sadly, and this is my last post on the subject, there really should be no need to "work very hard to make this a place we can call home" because it was our home and is was a place MANY of us were proud to call home. Now that is gone, and something else is being built.

I'm sad many of my friends have left, I'm sad with some of the things I have been seeing, I've not been active much because I have lost the feeling I had for this place I guess. I'm not gone, but I'm not really home here anymore, I just feel like a visitor really these days.

I used to jump on the computer to see what was going on first thing in the morning, read about cigars, herfs and what not. It was fun, but now, I really find it a task to come here because really what interested me has left, most of my buddies are not posting and have moved on. I was excited to see what happened with GAR, but that is now closed. I guess I've lost the feeling that I used to have for Cigar Live, and with it I guess I'm not really interested in puff.

You know Daniel always told me that when something stops becoming fun, then we should not do it, well, the fun seemed to drain out for me. This is really sad because it was fun, but now not so much...


----------



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

baboruger said:


> Sadly, and this is my last post on the subject, there really should be no need to "work very hard to make this a place we can call home" because it was our home and is was a place MANY of us were proud to call home. Now that is gone, and something else is being built.
> 
> I'm sad many of my friends have left, I'm sad with some of the things I have been seeing, I've not been active much because I have lost the feeling I had for this place I guess. I'm not gone, but I'm not really home here anymore, I just feel like a visitor really these days.
> 
> ...


I couldnt agree more..when something stops becoming fun its time to fun something else thats fun..well said


----------



## Camacho Junior (May 29, 2008)

I'm a keep on till the wheels fall off. I love this place and can learn to love Puff.com


----------



## Don Francisco (Sep 9, 2008)

I'm here just because I like to kick back, smoke, and read reactions to my kickin' someone's azz with 'gars plus. It's fun. I read, but don't give a hoot about the B.S. political garbage that runs rampant here and at every other forum site. I don't care who likes who, as long as the whole damn thing is entertainment to me I will log on. 

I don't know Jon (or many of you for that matter) on a personal basis so I have no opinion on him. I won't judge someone on how they run their business because I don't know everything going on behind the scenes. I won't accept anyone judging how I run my business. I didn't buy anything here for whatever my reasons are, so what? I wasn't being obligated to. Not everyone here has bought cigars from me, so what, you don't have to. I'll probably bomb you with some anyway. lol

I have made friends here and elsewhere without ever meeting them. If we have fun, enjoy each others posts, and mutual repsect it's good with me.


----------



## dinoa2 (Feb 7, 2008)

hey, my .02 for the day. I thought we had gotten past all the bad feelings in the past few weeks. Jon had even posted some threads and not had his head bitten for his questions and comments.
I dont know the guy but I thought things had settled down for a while. I dont care for change but one of the other cigar online selling sites was bought by a Dutch company a while ago and I didnt like the layout of the new site but now I cant even remember what the old one looked like. everybody stay for a while and see what things look like.


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

Don Francisco said:


> I'm here just because I like to kick back, smoke, and read reactions to my kickin' someone's azz with 'gars plus. It's fun. I read, but don't give a hoot about the B.S. political garbage that runs rampant here and at every other forum site. I don't care who likes who, as long as the whole damn thing is entertainment to me I will log on.
> 
> I don't know Jon (or many of you for that matter) on a personal basis so I have no opinion on him. I won't judge someone on how they run their business because I don't know everything going on behind the scenes. I won't accept anyone judging how I run my business. I didn't buy anything here for whatever my reasons are, so what? I wasn't being obligated to. Not everyone here has bought cigars from me, so what, you don't have to. I'll probably bomb you with some anyway. lol
> 
> I have made friends here and elsewhere without ever meeting them. If we have fun, enjoy each others posts, and mutual repsect it's good with me.


DITTO


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

Please tell me all this isn't over the price of a tee shirt. Build a bridge and get over it.


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

William Wyko said:


> Please tell me all this isn't over the price of a tee shirt. Build a bridge and get over it.


It's about the response to the members responses, and a respected retailer getting banned.


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

Thanks Bill for the comments


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

IMHO have you ever heard the saying misery loves company? It works like that on a website too. When someone continually voices complaints or has a poor opinion of the way things are, they typically create a dark cloud over the site and it causes a domino effect. IE where we are now. Unfortunately the best way to stop it before it becomes a disaster is to nip it in the bud. As an employer I have experienced this first hand with employees that think I should do things their way (typically they think they should get paid for getting out of bed in the morning) The problem with this is they infect the whole work force. The solution, fire them. I don't know what the disagreement was here but as the owner of the site, one would have to understand that if a member is creating a situation that might be considered infectious to the group, it must be dealt with swiftly as to prevent a larger issue. I personally have had absolutely no issues with any member (OK maybe one ) There was a guy that was mooching from everyone and was banned. It's unfortunate that the issues couldn't be resolved amicably but we have to respect each others opinions and go separate ways sometimes. for those of you leaving, you'll be missed. For those of you staying, thank you. I, for one really enjoy myself here. I feel I've made good friends and have learned about cigars exponentially. Keep in mind, A glass must be 1/2 full first, before it can be 1/2 empty. (I made that up, pretty clever huh:faint2
I would ask that you all consider waiting to see whats around the corner before you drive off the cliff. Who knows, you might just be happier.

Ok, I'll shut up now.:anim_soapbox::brick::tape2::faint:


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

William Wyko said:


> IMHO have you ever heard the saying misery loves company? It works like that on a website too. When someone continually voices complaints or has a poor opinion of the way things are, they typically create a dark cloud over the site and it causes a domino effect. IE where we are now. Unfortunately the best way to stop it before it becomes a disaster is to nip it in the bud. As an employer I have experienced this first hand with employees that think I should do things their way (typically they think they should get paid for getting out of bed in the morning) The problem with this is they infect the whole work force. The solution, fire them. I don't know what the disagreement was here but as the owner of the site, one would have to understand that if a member is creating a situation that might be considered infectious to the group, it must be dealt with swiftly as to prevent a larger issue. I personally have had absolutely no issues with any member (OK maybe one ) There was a guy that was mooching from everyone and was banned. It's unfortunate that the issues couldn't be resolved amicably but we have to respect each others opinions and go separate ways sometimes. for those of you leaving, you'll be missed. For those of you staying, thank you. I, for one really enjoy myself here. I feel I've made good friends and have learned about cigars exponentially. Keep in mind, A glass must be 1/2 full first, before it can be 1/2 empty. (I made that up, pretty clever huh:faint2
> I would ask that you all consider waiting to see whats around the corner before you drive off the cliff. Who knows, you might just be happier.
> 
> Ok, I'll shut up now.:anim_soapbox::brick::tape2::faint:


I agree with alot you have to say. Misery does love company. I think I have tried hard enough to let things slide for some members here to cause a negative feel through the forum. I did not want to do it but maybe bannings need to be brought out more often to nip this in the bud. I hate to loose members but *I will do what I feel is best for the other members*. I think we have all tried to deal with this long enough. If they want to cause trouble here they will be dealt with quickly.

Some are not going to like it but it is best for the people who still wish to be a positive part of the community.

:nono:

First off* Mitro* banned. Mitro hates CL and has his own board now that he loves to talk BS about CL on. Let him.


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

Toasted Coastie -* Banned *

Let him go talk bad about CL over at Snobs. Funny how he stays online all day just to go and bash CL on the snobs board.


----------



## Christopher The Great (Jun 3, 2008)

This is ridiculous. You are banning well respected members over some comments. Before this whole Puff.com shit, respected members would have never been banned for comments similar to ones made here recently. Meh, this whole site is going to shit.


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

Christopher The Great said:


> This is ridiculous. You are banning well respected members over some comments. Before this whole Puff.com shit, respected members would have never been banned for comments similar to ones made here recently. Meh, this whole site is going to shit.


Mitro is not a respected member. Toasted Coastie is not a respected member. Sorry but that is the way I see it.


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

Who's respect constitutes a respected member, just to be clear, the managements or the membership in general?


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

baboruger said:


> Who's respect constitutes a respected member, just to be clear, the managements or the membership in general?


not respect if he talks bs about his fellow members anywhere.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

I guess the way that member acts. If they don't respect CL and all its members (but just a select few) then I would say they are not respected.


----------



## Diana (Feb 13, 2007)

William Wyko said:


> IMHO have you ever heard the saying misery loves company? It works like that on a website too. When someone continually voices complaints or has a poor opinion of the way things are, they typically create a dark cloud over the site and it causes a domino effect. IE where we are now. Unfortunately the best way to stop it before it becomes a disaster is to nip it in the bud. As an employer I have experienced this first hand with employees that think I should do things their way (typically they think they should get paid for getting out of bed in the morning) The problem with this is they infect the whole work force. The solution, fire them. I don't know what the disagreement was here but as the owner of the site, one would have to understand that if a member is creating a situation that might be considered infectious to the group, it must be dealt with swiftly as to prevent a larger issue. I personally have had absolutely no issues with any member (OK maybe one ) There was a guy that was mooching from everyone and was banned. It's unfortunate that the issues couldn't be resolved amicably but we have to respect each others opinions and go separate ways sometimes. for those of you leaving, you'll be missed. For those of you staying, thank you. I, for one really enjoy myself here. I feel I've made good friends and have learned about cigars exponentially. Keep in mind, A glass must be 1/2 full first, before it can be 1/2 empty. (I made that up, pretty clever huh:faint2
> I would ask that you all consider waiting to see whats around the corner before you drive off the cliff. Who knows, you might just be happier.
> 
> Ok, I'll shut up now.:anim_soapbox::brick::tape2::faint:


What you just said Bill is dead on. I have worked with people that are miserable with life in general and want to spread it around. It causes alot of strain and stress that is unnessary for people who make free time to enjoy their hobby. Thanks for your post!


----------



## Tampadave (Oct 17, 2008)

you gotta give respect to get respect.....and I unfortunately have seen alot of disrespectful comments lately. Venting or voicing your opinion is one thing, but when you tear down someone's hard work and make it personal because you don't like something.........that is disrespectful.


----------



## Christopher The Great (Jun 3, 2008)

Stogie said:


> Mitro is not a respected member. Toasted Coastie is not a respected member. Sorry but that is the way I see it.


They were both respected members IMO. I didn't have any direct dealings with them, but from what I used to see they were respected. I don't read the forum a whole lot anymore so I can't say anything as of lately, but even so, I considered them good members.


----------



## Jcaprell (Jul 30, 2008)

Dave, you hit it dead on. Respect is not given for free. You have to earn it. And as is the nature of earning anything, you can also lose it.

Those two might have at one point been respected members yes. But as soon as they started to talk shit about Daniel and Jon and this site, they lost my respect. That is UNCALLED for PERIOD. If you dont like the way something is being run, dont bitch about it and bash someone because of it. Grow up people. If you dont like it, leave and let it be or have a talk with those in charge and voice your concern personally. I cant stand people that bitch and complain about shit like this. Yes, a lot has happened. Do I think any of it was dealt with the right way? Some yes, some no. Do I love what is happening to this board? Not really. But its happening because people cant grow up and accept change and be mature about things. Why did all of this start anyway? People decided to bitch and complain about shit they knew nothing about and it has started a snowball effect. 

Am I sad to see Toasted Coastie go? Hell yes I am. He was a great member. Do I think he deserved the ban for talking shit about Dan, Jon, and this forum? Yes I do. What he did, was something I would expect out of my 7 year old nephew, not a grown man. 

I shall get down now...


----------



## gary106334-cl (Dec 26, 2006)

I take it that this thread came about because of the merger. We had a lot of dissention over at Club Stogie as well. I think most over there have decided to see what comes of the combining of the sites. I for one was not happy about it at first but since a number of your group came over to Club Stogie and posted and I came here I have changed my mind about the merger. I think it will be a great new adventure. Just my 2 cents worth.


----------



## goyankees (May 16, 2008)

Jcaprell said:


> Am I sad to see Toasted Coastie go? Hell yes I am. He was a great member. Do I think he deserved the ban for talking shit about Dan, Jon, and this forum? Yes I do. What he did, was something I would expect out of my 7 year old nephew, not a grown man.
> 
> I shall get down now...


I don't agree with this, but it is moot because I am not running the board. But my 2cents says certain people deserve more of a cushion.

Toasted Coastie is a great BOTL. What he said I do not know, since I didn't check the boards a few days. Was it over swag? Was it other things in general? I don't know...

But this board was SOLD for 2 reasons. Daniel's hard work, and the members that made it worth something. Slowly these members are starting to leave the board, and it is taking a toll on things.

I remember when I first joined I would go to work at 9am, then check in when I get home. There would be 5 or 6 pages of posts to go through. Now l miss 2 days and there is just 3 pages worth.

I think certain members (and I think some are already) should be given more of a cushion. A mayor of a city can get out of a parking ticket, where a civilian can't. The same mentality should stick here.

Tony, Coastie, should get more leeway.
the other guy who started the other site, he didn't get banned for a while. Why jump so fast on Tony/Coastie....

Anyway, I will close with this. I am probably the last person who should be posting this. I was suspended once, and despite holding no animosity I still feel like I am walking on eggshells.... But without the regulars who made this place, all of daniels hard work is for naught. Cooler heads need to prevail, or there will be nothing left to move.

Barry (who hopes this will not be his final post).


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

Time for an Edge Sumatra toro :dribble: Too much thinking makes my head hurt.


----------



## Tampadave (Oct 17, 2008)

I am pretty new here, but I really like it. From what I gather, people are just afraid of what's going to happen. I don't see why. I think it is gonna be pretty cool. Multiple sites with lots of members coming together in one place. Lot's of new stories, reviews, opinions, friendships. I just don't get why it is such a big frickin' deal. I see it as a ton of new opportunities.


I'm with you Joey, I'll have one of my Edge Maddy Torps......


----------



## Jcaprell (Jul 30, 2008)

nyisles said:


> I don't agree with this, but it is moot because I am not running the board. But my 2cents says certain people deserve more of a cushion.
> 
> Toasted Coastie is a great BOTL. What he said I do not know, since I didn't check the boards a few days. Was it over swag? Was it other things in general? I don't know...
> 
> ...


I would disagree about playing favorites. I think it is wrong and immoral for a mayer to get out of a parking ticket just because he is the mayor. Laws are set to be followed by EVERYONE despite their social and political status. Why should one member get special treatment over someone else? We are all members of the same community. No one member is entitled to anything more than any other member, regardless of how long they have been here or how many posts.

But to each his own. Thats my view anyway. Im going to grab something out of my humi and liquor cabinet. Something strong lol

Again, Dave you hit it right on the head! Give that man a cigar!


----------



## goyankees (May 16, 2008)

No matter if it is wrong or right, it is realistic. in NYC cops, firefighters get special plaques to be put in their windshields when parking...

Even look out to the west coast, how many "stars" get a lesser sentence, or get off because of their fame.

There are hundreds, or thousands of examples of this throughout the world...



Jcaprell said:


> I would disagree about playing favorites. I think it is wrong and immoral for a mayer to get out of a parking ticket just because he is the mayor. Laws are set to be followed by EVERYONE despite their social and political status. Why should one member get special treatment over someone else? We are all members of the same community. No one member is entitled to anything more than any other member, regardless of how long they have been here or how many posts.
> 
> But to each his own. Thats my view anyway. Im going to grab something out of my humi and liquor cabinet. Something strong lol
> 
> Again, Dave you hit it right on the head! Give that man a cigar!


----------



## Jcaprell (Jul 30, 2008)

nyisles said:


> No matter if it is wrong or right, it is realistic. in NYC cops, firefighters get special plaques to be put in their windshields when parking...
> 
> Even look out to the west coast, how many "stars" get a lesser sentence, or get off because of their fame.
> 
> There are hundreds, or thousands of examples of this throughout the world...


. 
Yes I do realize this is how the world is, but is it right? Hell no its not. Just because it happens, does that mean we should conform to the way the world is telling us to? NO! It would be a VERY sad day indeed if the powers that be on the forum decided to play favorites. That is absurd to even think about.


----------



## goyankees (May 16, 2008)

Jcaprell said:


> .
> Yes I do realize this is how the world is, but is it right? Hell no its not. Just because it happens, does that mean we should conform to the way the world is telling us to? NO! It would be a VERY sad day indeed if the powers that be on the forum decided to play favorites. That is absurd to even think about.


So a person with 4000 posts who might be having a bad day should be treated the same as a person who has 10 posts and is not established?

Does that seem right?

Anyway, I was just making an observations, I'm going to let it go here. I do not want to bring negativity and debate to the board. There has been enough of that lately.


----------



## Jcaprell (Jul 30, 2008)

Anyone can have a bad day. The person with the 4000 post has been around longer and should know better than to do/say what he/she says. Regardless of a bad day or not. I have bad days all the time. Do I take it out on people who dont deserve it and expect them to understand? No. If I did that, I wouldn't be getting married. Do I think some of the things the mods have done have been a little overbearing? Yes I do. BUT, it is my thoughts that the longer someone has been around, the more mature they should be. And with maturity comes self control.


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

Stogie said:


> Toasted Coastie -* Banned *
> 
> Let him go talk bad about CL over at Snobs. Funny how he stays online all day just to go and bash CL on the snobs board.


did he say anything bad on this site? what exactly was he saying on another board? please go to the site rules. your supose to get a pm before banning and get three warnings. was this done? i spent alot of time on the phone with Jon last night. i guess it was for nothing. (go to post 62 in this thread) Many of the major post count members are gone or have been banned. who's the next non respected person to go. i have done nothing but support this sale and merge of the boards, but alot of people who i respect are gone.


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

I too spoke with Jon last night and have to say I feel nothing was accomplished. Did Ron do anything wrong? according to this site no what he did was on another board and a big reason was he was venting over Daniel publicly slapping me, the main point of his post was he was pissed and the reason why he did it there was because *I* posted there defending Daniel and this board getting torn apart every with my every post but I persisted and defended this board just to be told "I'm starting trouble" I asked a legit question about threads being locked, and posts deleted. I really think instead of the admin and the mods and some members basically giving the don't let the door hit you in the ass on the way out maybe you should look at this and say we have a problem here and try and fix it instead of just banning everyone. As I said to Jon last knight people are angry and making them stay quiet is just pissing them off more.

Now to another point in this thread it has been hijacked by a lot of people who are defending Live, well why are they not in trouble.

Finally Josh you are correct people with 4 posts have just as much right as someone with 4000 but you need to also remember something else those with 4000 posts have helped build this site to what it is today and more importantly build it into the investment that was purchased and for that yes they do deserve a little lee way to vent and speak there mind especially before the boards merge together.


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

Jitzy and doogie
over 9,000 posts and over a 100 awards are we not respected members?
are we the next to get our passwords scrambled or banned?


----------



## bama 46 (Aug 2, 2008)

I have to do this...

Jon... 
Daniel....
Please stand up straight
spread your legs...
further apart.. thank you..
now place your hands behind your back..
thank you...

now...

e-thunk e-thunk....

you have been kicked in the e-balls

you are now a little bug eyed and it hurts, man it really hurts

you can grab your pathetic sacs now...its OK

This happened because you banned my friends for nothing more than disagreeing with you...
You dumbshits...

Frank.... 
I did not say ass or asshole...so you can't bitch at me...

this is a BOOSA BOMB from #27

Of course if captured or killed, the director will disavow all actiions associated with this actiion....

guess i am now banned

Ed


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

bama 46 said:


> I have to do this...
> 
> Jon...
> Daniel....
> ...


this is not the way to go about this. your going to be banned.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Doogie said:


> Jitzy and doogie
> over 9,000 posts and over a 100 awards are we not respected members?
> are we the next to get our passwords scrambled or banned?


I for one hope the both of y'all are around for the long haul!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

thanks frank. i want to stay. i have this site to thank for my job. too many people are getting banned. some deserve it an others don't. it the members who don't that conserns me:mumbles:


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

bama 46 said:


> I have to do this...
> 
> Jon...
> Daniel....
> ...


Class


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

What the hell has been going on??!?!!? I went on a business trip for a week and come back to what appears to be a hornet's nest....banned members, closed threads, etc. 

I'm not trying to stir any pot, but will someone please shed some light on this for me!?!?


----------



## bama 46 (Aug 2, 2008)

Thank you, I thought so too...
Better than most I have seen the past few days.

Ed


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

The EVP said:


> What the hell has been going on??!?!!? I went on a business trip for a week and come back to what appears to be a hornet's nest....banned members, closed threads, etc.
> 
> I'm not trying to stir any pot, but will someone please shed some light on this for me!?!?


hey Pete i'll try.
it started with sale of the board. my responce handel it

then the live cigars being sold for a 1/3 of the price. i bought a box. i have alot to scream about, again i held my tongue. many members did not. several bans and many thread deletions. which really pissed the membership off.

then Jon posted the puff swag. bad timming. things were a bit $$$. again don't buy it. this is when things really went down hill. more post deletions and bans.

i wish both sides would just calm down. we are all destroying the site


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

Doogie said:


> did he say anything bad on this site? what exactly was he saying on another board? please go to the site rules. your supose to get a pm before banning and get three warnings. was this done? i spent alot of time on the phone with Jon last night. i guess it was for nothing. (go to post 62 in this thread) Many of the major post count members are gone or have been banned. who's the next non respected person to go. i have done nothing but support this sale and merge of the boards, but alot of people who i respect are gone.


no responce to this yet:mumbles:


----------



## bama 46 (Aug 2, 2008)

Well, I'll be sniggered...
39 minutes and i am still here..
Whatinhell do I have to do to get banned...all my buds got banned for nothing and here i am...THAT'S DISCRIMINATION...I'M GONNA BITCH TO BARAC

SHEESH!

Love,
Ed


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm one of those that don't get out much. The few friends I have in person are true friends for life and the friends I have here and a very few other sites I consider to be good friends as well. It's very disturbing to see the friends I probably spend the most time with are having so many troubles with each other. We've got over 100 posts on what has happened but very few on what to do to move forward. I would appreceiate some offerings to what can resolve these problems and create a path that might open the door to these members returning and being welcome. So how about it? Got any ideas?


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

William Wyko said:


> I'm one of those that don't get out much. The few friends I have in person are true friends for life and the friends I have here and a very few other sites I consider to be good friends as well. It's very disturbing to see the friends I probably spend the most time with are having so many troubles with each other. We've got over 100 posts on what has happened but very few on what to do to move forward. I would appreceiate some offerings to what can resolve these problems and create a path that might open the door to these members returning and being welcome. So how about it? Got any ideas?


i agree Bill, but before we can move forward some questions must be answered. way too much drama for me. i just can't let this go. way too mant high posters are gone


----------



## Jcaprell (Jul 30, 2008)

I deleted this. It was stupid and yes, childish.


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

Jcaprell said:


> Jesus christ guys. I am only 24 and have more maturity than a lot of you old guys. Grow the **** up. Life is not about some stupid forum and there is no need to whine and bitch about shit. I loved this site and as much as the mods have done wrong, its you bitch ass member who are ruining it for me. Seriously raise the maturity level a few decades. You are acting like 5 year olds. Grow up and be MEN. I guess its times like these that show a mans true character, and a lot of you have no respectable character at all. I have lost respect for so many of you because of posts like ed's. You all can hate me if you want, or say how much a a shit head I am, but at least I know I have more maturity and dignity than all you of. So you dont like the shit thats been going down? DEAL WITH IT! SHIT IS PART OF THE ****ING REAL WORLD!! Grow the **** up and act like you are however old you claim to be.
> 
> Edit- sorry for the language but I am pissed that so many great brothers as acting so immature and turning this board into nothing but hate. Edit if you wish.


Josh
i'm not attacking you, but i've been hear for a long time. i've seen some members leave for the wrong reasons and some others who didn't have to go.
i've been on this site for over a year and also love the site. the site has changed. thats all i'm saying. sorry for all the drama, but i just can't let my friends get banned for the wrong reasons. have you noticed i haven't gotton any answers to my questions.


----------



## Jcaprell (Jul 30, 2008)

Jim,
I have noticed you have yet to received any answers and it bothers me much. My post was not a personal attack on you. Just a general statement for everyone. Even the mods.


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

Jcaprell said:


> Jim,
> I have noticed you have yet to received any answers and it bothers me much. My post was not a personal attack on you. Just a general statement for everyone. Even the mods.


its ok brother. i know it wasn't directed against me.
i've been posting very respectful, but still no answers.


----------



## Slinky (Sep 10, 2008)

Hey guys. I haven't been online for a while so am not sure what is going on. Seems like lots of people are getting banned for stating their opinions. Silly me, I thought that one of the best aspects of the country is being able to exercise our first amendment rights. Many people have died so we can have freedom of speech, so what is going on here? Isn't this a public forum? If it isn't, why don't the "new" rules get posted so we all know what we are allowed to say.


----------



## Jcaprell (Jul 30, 2008)

I need a smoke and a strong drink. 

RASS and a some cognac should do the trick...

Jim,
You really have been one of the mature ones, and I highly respect that.


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

Slinky said:


> Hey guys. I haven't been online for a while so am not sure what is going on. Seems like lots of people are getting banned for stating their opinions. Silly me, I thought that one of the best aspects of the country is being able to exercise our first amendment rights. Many people have died so we can have freedom of speech, so what is going on here? Isn't this a public forum? If it isn't, why don't the "new" rules get posted so we all know what we are allowed to say.


I don't want to toot my own horn. there are alot of people watching this thread. i'm a cigar rep and have done nothing but support this site. people are watching to see if i get scrambled or banned. i don't want this but i wont stop until i get awnsers. i again appoligies to the members for the drama.


----------



## Jcaprell (Jul 30, 2008)

Jim,
You don't really need to apologize. The "drama" you are "stirring up" is because you want answers. Others are just doing it to do it. That is unacceptable.


----------



## koolhandk (Dec 17, 2007)

tx_tuff said:


> Class


Yeah you would know all about class wouldn't you Frank?

A while back you sent me a pm because I used some "cuss words" and I responded knowing that I was wrong and totally understood and was sorry about it and then sent you a pm congratulating you on your recent engagement and you totally ignored me, now that's class... right?


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Jim give me a minute I will try to answer what I can.


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

thank you Frank.


----------



## Jcaprell (Jul 30, 2008)

Frank,

I must commend you on the fact that you will admit when you were wrong and are willing to give answers to question that no one else really wants to answer.


----------



## Damsel-cl (Feb 12, 2008)

Diana said:


> I agree. It is about getting together, smoking, and most importantly RELAXING.eace:


Hey Diana...are we still talking about this....sorry, I've been gone for awhile..busy over at C4W...I say that to say this....I run a board the fraction of the size of CL and a miniscule of what Puff will be...and it requires all my dedication... so, peeps...enjoy whats about to take place...the Puff family are working they butts off...that I'm sure of!!!

:bolt::bolt:


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

koolhandk said:


> Yeah you would know all about class wouldn't you Frank?
> 
> A while back you sent me a pm because I used some "cuss words" and I responded knowing that I was wrong and totally understood and was sorry about it and then sent you a pm congratulating you on your recent engagement and you totally ignored me, now that's class... right?


You mean these PMs
Originally Posted by tx_tuff 
Kory please stop using cuss words in your posts. I know ass, dumbass, shit etc... isn't much at all. But we are trying to clean up any and all cuss words on here before it can get out of control. You know the saying give an inch they take a mile. I have edited a few of your posts lately and I don't want to have to keep coming behind you and do that. 
Thank you,
Frank.

Hey Frank,

My bad brother, I usually don't. Got somewhat of a promotion here at work and have been stressed to the max, I usually self edit my posts but between the frustration and stress I have slipped. Also I wasn't aware that curse words weren't allowed but I do now so thanks man .

~Kory 


No problem, I know you are an upstanding member here.

Seems its different then you remeber. I am forwarding to you.


----------



## htown (Jan 31, 2008)

Josh who are you to tell anyone they are childish for the way they are responding to this merger? You have been here for a few months and some of these people were here from the beginning. You have nothing investied in this argument? Why is so important for you to feel superior to these men and women who have true fellings about this.


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

htown said:


> Josh who are you to tell anyone they are childish for the way they are responding to this merger? You have been here for a few months and some of these people were here from the beginning. You have nothing investied in this argument? Why is so important for you to feel superior to these men and women who have true fellings about this.


i think josh was talking about the person who got banned for his post in this thread.


----------



## Jcaprell (Jul 30, 2008)

htown said:


> Josh who are you to tell anyone they are childish for the way they are responding to this merger? You have been here for a few months and some of these people were here from the beginning. You have nothing investied in this argument? Why is so important for you to feel superior to these men and women who have true fellings about this.


I am just as much a member as anyone else. So I have been here for less time than you. That makes me worthless and means my opinions don't count? And it is not important for me to feel superior. I understand they have strong feelings about this and I can respect that, but bickering back and forth is about these things is for elementary school kids not adults. You can think what you want about me, and what this board means to me. You can even hate me if you should like. I could really care less.


----------



## htown (Jan 31, 2008)

you are on this thread more than anyone else. Who is the bickering childish one?



Jcaprell said:


> I am just as much a member as anyone else. So I have been here for less time than you. That makes me worthless and means my opinions don't count? And it is not important for me to feel superior. I understand they have strong feelings about this and I can respect that, but bickering back and forth is about these things is for elementary school kids not adults. You can think what you want about me, and what this board means to me. You can even hate me if you should like. I could really care less.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Jcaprell said:


> Jesus christ guys. I am only 24 and have more maturity than a lot of you old guys. Grow the f*ck up. Life is not about some stupid forum and there is no need to whine and b*tch about shit. I loved this site and as much as the mods have done wrong, its you b*tch as$ member who are ruining it for me. Seriously raise the maturity level a few decades. You are acting like 5 year olds. Grow up and be MEN. I guess its times like these that show a mans true character, and a lot of you have no respectable character at all. I have lost respect for so many of you because of posts like ed's. You all can hate me if you want, or say how much a a sh*t head I am, but at least I know I have more maturity and dignity than all you of. So you dont like the sh*t thats been going down? DEAL WITH IT! SH*T IS PART OF THE F*CKING REAL WORLD!! Grow the f*ck up and act like you are however old you claim to be.
> 
> Edit- sorry for the language but I am pissed that so many great brothers as acting so immature and turning this board into nothing but hate. Edit if you wish.


Josh this kind of post will only make things worse instead of better. Please everybody stop the attacks no matter which way you feel about things that have happened. Some of us are really trying to talk things out and understand what is going on. And Josh you knew the language was way out of hand on this post.


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

Doogie said:


> i agree Bill, but before we can move forward some questions must be answered. way too much drama for me. i just can't let this go. way too mant high posters are gone


By all means, ask the questions if it helps move forward. Like I said. I'd like to see resolve too. I think the question actually is, How do we move forward and hopefully mend some of this.IMHO


----------



## Jcaprell (Jul 30, 2008)

My apologizes frank. The post will be deleted. 

Mike, you can think what you wish mate.


----------



## htown (Jan 31, 2008)

I will


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Stogie said:


> Toasted Coastie is not a respected member. Sorry but that is the way I see it.


wow...


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

notice to the powers to be

this is what i'm talking about. read the posts. people are angry. please fix this. we have too many members on a short fuse. this has to stop. help. please anwser my posts.


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

What are you looking for Doogie?


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Jim I know you want answers about Toasted Coastie being banned. I don't have all the answers, one reason is I did not ban him. I will try to explain why I think the reason was.

After a couple threads where closed yesterday Jitzy made a post saying goodbye to all his friends. In that post is when I lost some control and said some things like "put on your big girl panties", and "grow up" that I should not have made. And later said as much, I know I was out of line. That post was closed (not by me). 

After that Toasted Coasted started a thread "Add me to the list of members that are leaving". He made this post he said because Jitzy's was closed. The post has be removed so I can tell you word for word what was said in it. But it was a negative post about CL and said he was leaving. In that thread tonyricciardi also made a post and in it invited everybody to leave CL so that it will go under and screw the deal between Daniel and Jon. He was banned for that. 

Then Daniel banned Toasted Coastie today
"Originally Posted by Stogie 
Toasted Coastie - Banned 

Let him go talk bad about CL over at Snobs. Funny how he stays online all day just to go and bash CL on the snobs board."

I don't know what he said on Snobs because I haven't looked over there in weeks, but they allow guest to look so anybody can go over there. 

As far as the rules of banning. As far as I know neither one was giving a warnning. This is the way I see it, right or wrong. If a member has stated he/she is leaving but is trying to cause problems before they leave, why give them that chance. They know they are leaving, they know they will get banned. So they will keep doing what they are doing.

In Tony's case, think of it if it was his own shoes we where walking in.
He owns a B&M/Lounge. A reg that comes in there all the time, hangs out, smokes, and buys cigars from there. Tony deciedes to change the place up. New paint, some new chairs. To cover the cost he cancels the cable to the TV, he adds $.05 to every cigar. Now this reg clinit comes in. Wow he hates the way the place looks. Ok no big deal. So he goes to buy the same cigar he always does. Damn they charged me more then they always do! Hell its not much. Lights the cigar and goes to sit down and enjoy it. What! New chairs! Man this thing is stiff, I can't relax in this chair! Tries to change the TV, only local TV!! Thats it I had enough! Gets up, starts telling everybody that Tony has messed up the lounge, it sucks! You know what guys, lets all leave, never come back. He either has to change it back or he will go out of business because nobody is coming here. Now he isn't loud, he isn't using bad words. But he is doing this right in front of Tony! So Tony kicks him out.

Does that sound crazy? Yes, because it is. But it is the same thing. Warnings are for people that make mistakes. When you are not (in your own book) making a mistake but doing something on purpose sometimes warnnings are not needed. 

Now this is all my point of view. I know for the most part it doesn't answer your questions Jim. And I am sorry that I could not answer them better.

I know I have made plenty of mistakes in the past. In life and here on CL. But I am going to try my best to be better and to make CL better.


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

vivalanation734 said:


> What are you looking for Doogie?


members are getting banned and some have gotton there passwords scrambelled. some have deserved this and others have not. a member got banned for something he said on another site. he didn't break any CL rules, but got banned anyway. rules state you get a pm warning before getting banned. the site i love is getting destroyed and it seems that some of the powers don't care. some long time members who help build this board are gone and the powers to be don't care. i want answers for post deletions, closed threads and bans. this never seemed to happen before. again some members did deserved to be banned.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

The posts where deleted because they where negative torwards CL. I feel like maybe these should have stayed up longer so that members could have seen for themselves. But I guess the one deleting thought that would do more harm then good. As I have done just a few minutes ago in this thread, I didn't delete just asked the guy to control himself. I think this is the best way to handle and hope it when be done like this more times then not. The Mods and Admin are trying to get together and get things right after the last couple of days. Sometimes things are handled wrong when the $h*t hits the fan. We all need to work on not doing this.


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Doogie said:


> members are getting banned and some have gotton there passwords scrambelled. some have deserved this and others have not. a member got banned for something he said on another site. he didn't break any CL rules, but got banned anyway. rules state you get a pm warning before getting banned. the site i love is getting destroyed and it seems that some of the powers don't care. some long time members who help build this board are gone and the powers to be don't care. i want answers for post deletions, closed threads and bans. this never seemed to happen before. again some members did deserved to be banned.


Agreed. The censorship thing has been getting a tad out of hand. Mods should lock the threads, not delete individual posts.


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

Doogie said:


> hey Pete i'll try.
> it started with sale of the board. my responce handel it
> 
> then the live cigars being sold for a 1/3 of the price. i bought a box. i have alot to scream about, again i held my tongue. many members did not. several bans and many thread deletions. which really pissed the membership off.
> ...


I would like to thank frank for responding to my posts.
please read the above posts to know where i'm comming from. this site is hot. cooler head need to prevail. when you have respected members upset, the owner and mods should let them vent. alot of crap has gone on in the past month. ( read my above post). some members have gotton what they deserve and some have not. i might be biased , alot of my herfing buddies have gone or have been baned. to ban someone and say they are not respected is wrong. he didn't post anything wrong on this site. the rules seem to have changed and have not been posted. the banning of members would not have happened like this six months ago. I don't want to leave ,but if the banning of members continue for no apparent reason i might have to.


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Can this all please just stop!!! I thaught the whole purpose of this board was to bring BOTL's and SOTL's togather and all of this has driven all of us apart. We all need to step back for a moment and remember the reason we are all here. (Cigars and Fellowship) And remember the golden rule, Treat others the way you want to be treated!!!


----------



## koolhandk (Dec 17, 2007)

tx_tuff said:


> You mean these PMs
> Originally Posted by tx_tuff
> Kory please stop using cuss words in your posts. I know ass, dumbass, shit etc... isn't much at all. But we are trying to clean up any and all cuss words on here before it can get out of control. You know the saying give an inch they take a mile. I have edited a few of your posts lately and I don't want to have to keep coming behind you and do that.
> Thank you,
> ...


And after that I sent you a pm about your engagement, congratulating you and you never responded.


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

tx_tuff said:


> After a couple threads where closed yesterday Jitzy made a post saying goodbye to all his friends. In that post is when I lost some control and said some things like "put on your big girl panties", and "grow up" that I should not have made. And later said as much, I know I was out of line. That post was closed (not by me).
> 
> After that Toasted Coasted started a thread "Add me to the list of members that are leaving". He made this post he said because Jitzy's was closed. The post has be removed so I can tell you word for word what was said in it. But it was a negative post about CL and said he was leaving. In that thread tonyricciardi also made a post and in it invited everybody to leave CL so that it will go under and screw the deal between Daniel and Jon. He was banned for that.
> 
> ...


so what your saying is ban someone becouse we think there going to cause trouble. thats not in the rules. if someone would said what you said to Jitzy. they would have been banned. it just seems to be a quick trigger when people question what going on. a question turns into negative cooment about CL


----------



## Jcaprell (Jul 30, 2008)

Seems to me that a lot of people here (including myself) have a quick trigger. We all just need to relax and remember why CL was started! Cigars and the community of cigar lovers who can get together and smoke.


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

sofaman said:


> Can this all please just stop!!! I thaught the whole purpose of this board was to bring BOTL's and SOTL's togather and all of this has driven all of us apart. We all need to step back for a moment and remember the reason we are all here. (Cigars and Fellowship) And remember the golden rule, Treat others the way you want to be treated!!!


your right Scott i'm done. i will longer comment on the subject. i'm supprized that they let me go this long. everyone else has gotton banned for voiceing opinion.


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

I know I said I would stay to see what happens once the change over to Puff occurs, but I don't like the feeling that I have to walk on eggshells and constantly wonder if what I say will get me banned or scrammbled. I certainly don't like seeing members that were once praised for their contributions all of a sudden be banned. 

If this is going to get resolved ammicably, communications need to go both ways. Members should be able to question the adminstration. The Adminsistration (as with any leadership role) should be able to deal with those situations professionaly. Leadership is not only being strong in your stand, but also knowing when you have to readjust your stand because someone brought up a valid contrast to your views. I'm not saying change them completely, but true leaders are not affraid to re-evaluate and adjust. Fear is not the way to get people to see your point of view. It's easier, but winning their respect is more effective. 

As for members, if someone is going to leave...then leave. Don't make a big scene about it. Post your goodbye and keep it tasteful. You might not like what is going on and that's fine. Express your thoughts, but do it with a certain amount of tact. If an attorney during a case calls a judge and idiot, he gets held in contempt of court. If he objects and states his point, he might still lose the point but the judge is more apt to listen to him later on during another objection. 

Personaly, I think the banning of Toasted Coastie was wrong. What he says on another board shouldn't affect what happens to his account here. I don't know the situation in which Mitro was banned so I can't comment on that...I missed that thread. But it seems to me after going back and reading a lot of stuff I wasn't able to read because I was away on business, members are starting to fear being banned. That's not the best way to get someone to buy into what you are trying to do. 

I don't know if this post will get me bannned (kind of sad that I don't know what will and won't get me banned), but if it does...so be it. I don't worry about what I can't control. I'm hoping it doesn't because I'd like to stick around and see what comes out of the whole puff change over. I've made lots of friends here and I'd like to keep it that way.


----------



## goyankees (May 16, 2008)

Doogie said:


> your right Scott i'm done. i will longer comment on the subject. i'm supprized that they let me go this long. everyone else has gotton banned for voiceing opinion.


It goes past that, some people :attention: have been banned/suspended for conversations that took part in private messages. From the get go things should of been handled better then they were from all sides. I guess this can be chalked up as a learning experience for a lot of people.

The initial thought of most people is to react instead of be passive. I really think and believe when the new site opens the slate should be wiped clean and people should be allowed back if not before then. If people would walk away from a post before banning/fighting/reacting and calming down we would all be better off. Not just as a board, but as a human race too.


----------



## SmokinJoe (Apr 7, 2007)

nyisles said:


> If people would walk away from a post before banning/fighting/reacting and calming down we would all be better off. Not just as a board, but as a human race too.


I agree with what you're saying Barry, except for this part. I think a person's true colors come out when they react. I haven't seen much from Jon, but what I've seen from Daniel has been very calm and cool. Whether I agree with it or not, he's protecting his interests, and not being insultative. This is much more than I can say for his Moderator. And, the fact that his Moderator, is STILL a Moderator, is alarming to me.

That's what I would call "constructive criticism." If mgmt calls that a personal attack...so be it.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

koolhandk said:


> And after that I sent you a pm about your engagement, congratulating you and you never responded.


Kory, if I didn't repond to that then I am truly sorry about that. I was getting a lot of those PMs at that time. I would not ignore you or anybody on purpose and I try very hard to answer all my PMs. Once again I'm sorry.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Doogie said:


> so what your saying is ban someone becouse we think there going to cause trouble. thats not in the rules. if someone would said what you said to Jitzy. they would have been banned. it just seems to be a quick trigger when people question what going on. a question turns into negative cooment about CL


No Jim I am not saying someone will be banned because we think they will cause trouble. I meant if someone is going out of there way to cause problems on purpose, and this after they said they where leaving. Nobody will get banned for asking question or stating what they think if that is what they are doing.

As far as what I said in Jitzy thread. That was not an attack on Jitzy or directed at him or any one person.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Over the last few hours the Mods have talked about what happened. We all agree we need to act with cooler heads around here, and try to let things work themselves out. Members do not have to walk on eggshells. There have been plenty of real questions asked in this thread and members have not gotten into trouble over them. I have done my best to answer some of the questions as best I could. I wish some of the other Mods would have also. But my guess is they just haven't read this post, it did turn into something totally different then what it started as. Like I said I know I screwed up, and I feel I have learned from it. Some members don't like me or don't respect me. That's ok. But know I will be trying my best, I don't hide, and I try to help anybody that asks for it. Thanks for reading this.


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

thank you frank for maning up.i respect you.
sometime in the future i beleave some of the banned members should be able to return.


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

eace: :grouphug::grouphug: :biggrin:


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Jim from what I remeber is that PUFF will be open to everyone. Now don't take that as the golden rule but that is something I can look into next week.


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

Doogie said:


> thank you frank for maning up.i respect you.
> sometime in the future i beleave some of the banned members should be able to return.


x2....


----------



## tmoney (Mar 14, 2008)

Wow, this is all so crazy...now I see why the activity around here has almost come to a hault. I think we all need to remember this is a forum about smoking cigars. I smoke cigars to relax and hang out with friends. We need to remember that we are all here for the same reason...learning about cigars, bombing, herfing, smoking, and making new friends....lets keep it that way.


----------



## Andy (Mar 23, 2008)

Ive been away for a couple of months can someone fill me in


----------



## koolhandk (Dec 17, 2007)

tx_tuff said:


> Kory, if I didn't repond to that then I am truly sorry about that. I was getting a lot of those PMs at that time. I would not ignore you or anybody on purpose and I try very hard to answer all my PMs. Once again I'm sorry.


The more I thought about it, it really wasn't that big a deal, but I do respect and accept your apology.


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

koolhandk said:


> The more I thought about it, it really wasn't that big a deal, but I do respect and accept your apology.


let the healing begineace::grouphug:


----------



## Andy (Mar 23, 2008)

I`ll be staying


----------



## Andy (Mar 23, 2008)

going for a good smoke


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

koolhandk said:


> The more I thought about it, it really wasn't that big a deal, but I do respect and accept your apology.


Thanks Kory, you are the man! Much respect brother!


----------



## goyankees (May 16, 2008)

tx_tuff said:


> Over the last few hours the Mods have talked about what happened. We all agree we need to act with cooler heads around here, and try to let things work themselves out. Members do not have to walk on eggshells. There have been plenty of real questions asked in this thread and members have not gotten into trouble over them. I have done my best to answer some of the questions as best I could. I wish some of the other Mods would have also. But my guess is they just haven't read this post, it did turn into something totally different then what it started as. Like I said I know I screwed up, and I feel I have learned from it. Some members don't like me or don't respect me. That's ok. But know I will be trying my best, I don't hide, and I try to help anybody that asks for it. Thanks for reading this.


1) It's nice to know that *I* do not have to walk on eggshells, but I will say this when I logged on just now I was worried that I would not be able to connect to the site.

2) I agree with doogie, it's nice to man up. However, you could of made things a little easier from my own personal stand point if you acknowledged my private message to you.

3) A lot has to be done to salvage things, and if the healing process happens, and I actually wonder if it will now we all have a long way to come yet. But rome was not built in a day. A start of this would be to extend an olive branch to all have been chased away, banned, or what have you.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Hey Barry I haven't been on the computer since you sent me the PM. Just like right now I have posted from my BlackBerry. I try to get to all my PMs as soon as I can buy its not always that easy.


----------



## goyankees (May 16, 2008)

tx_tuff said:


> Hey Barry I haven't been on the computer since you sent me the PM. Just like right now I have posted from my BlackBerry. I try to get to all my PMs as soon as I can buy its not always that easy.


Fair enough.


----------



## BagfullofPings (Jan 10, 2007)

About a month ago, I posted some information on a few forums (CL and CS). Wow, I got f**king nailed three ways side ways. Oh well, I get nailed on a daily basis, so you can't beat me folks. Regardless, I still have issues but s**t happens.

From day one, I think Jon should have let us know. Oh well, this is his business and he made a decision. I'm a business owner and I know "you do what you need to do". Yes, Jon is going to make money. Who gives a f**k, everybody needs to make a buck. Even though I acted like an a$$hole, the owners were nice to me. That means something down the road. Last weekend, a good friend of mine met both the old and new regime of the site. My friend was as big of an a$$hole as I was. He was treated very well. Again, that means something down the road.

Will I join puff.com? Yes I will. Will I be a big contributor? No, my sail follows the wind. I will follow CAff, CAsy, CC, CP and any other sites that provides knowledge. 

To Jon or Daniel, if you ever get to Southern California, give me a call. I would love to meet with you and talk about our passion, smoke a cigar, and have a drink.

Jason

P.S. 

If you are still mad folks, get over it. I was a$$hole number 1 and I'm too GD tired to fight about a cigar forum.


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Originally Posted by Doogie 
thank you frank for maning up.i respect you.
sometime in the future i beleave some of the banned members should be able to return.

x2....

x3....


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

smokinj said:


> Originally Posted by Doogie
> thank you frank for maning up.i respect you.
> sometime in the future i beleave some of the banned members should be able to return.
> 
> ...


lets hope our brothers will be able to return


----------



## goyankees (May 16, 2008)

Doogie said:


> lets hope our brothers will be able to return


I can't speak for them but I am fairly confident most of them do not wish to return.


----------



## g8trbone (Apr 26, 2007)

I have been pretty inactive recently and still haven't caught up on everything that happened. However, as Frank mentioned earlier, we (as mods) have had a long discussion about things and all want to make sure we get the site to what it is all about, cigars. 

Addressing Jim and Barry's comments about members that have left. Unfortunately, when things change, people don't like it. I have always been one to just go with the flow. I might not like the changes happening, but I always do my best to make them work for me. Has this caused my inactivity, no. But the negativity that was flowing in the forum did help contribute to my lack of participation. All of the mods felt like pulling their hair out every day and this contributed to some of the negativity as well. We are all taking steps to be active members, not policemen (sorry Frank), and help get the board back to its original focus. 

Personally, I don't have a ton of time to spend on the forum like I once did, but this is the only board on which I participate. I love the fact that I was part of this board in the beginning and have watched it grow. Some of the ideas for the future of the board are awesome and I can't wait to see them come to fruition. Have I drank the kool-aid, no, right now I am just sipping it.


----------

